# Resister's private life



## The Resister

First,

For those of you who do not know me, my name is Jimmy A. Wynn. I began posting here under the name of Resister, but a wannabe security guard by the name of "SARGE 7402" wanted every thread I engaged in to be a referendum about my personal life. Well, since my personal life has become the dominant story on this forum, I'm basically having the equivalent of a hostile takeover of preppersorums.net so that we can focus on "SARGE's" favorite topic.

Actually, I feel that my personal life isn't anyone's business, but "SARGE" (who was dishonorably discharged from the service) wants to engage in a never ending pissing match... even by breaking the law and violating the policies of this board. Since the "SARGE" accuses me of engaging in half truths, I will accommodate him while referring to him. He lies about me with impunity, so we will give you a few half truths about him - which means it's at least half true.

Second,

If there is anything you want to know about me, I'll be glad to answer it honestly and truthfully. I probably won't bother to give you a link since SARGE can do that (but won't) - though he will continue to post copyrighted material (which is a violation of the rules here and it is illegal), but what the hell? Right? In addition, the good "SARGE" will omit any sentences from articles that are favorable to me or what I believe in. He will feel that most of you are ****ing morons, unable to read and access material about me.

My life is the focal point of EVERY thread I engage in because *sometimes *my viewpoint is predicated upon what I learned or experienced in the past. This is true for all of you as well as me; however, I'm not allowed to share an opinion lest my entire life story is posted in every thread by SARGE 7402. Since the mods don't want to stop the harassment, the intimidation and the bullshit we can change this board to a single topic and find out how many of you really give a shit about me and my personal life.

I begin by asking you if you put* every person's* life under a microscope of scrutiny? For example, the good "SARGE" comes here claiming to be a cop. Is he? His alleged cop experiences taint his view of America, but he won't post his name, rank, etc. for you to see. So, why would it be relevant that my life history accompany *every thread* I participate in on this forum? I'll bet most of you won't look up the personal history of the candidates you vote for nor do a criminal background check on your doctor, dentist or grocer.

Do you NEED all that personal information just to have a conversation?

Now, in a few moments we will have a whole barrage of people coming here to tell you what a mother ****ing son of a bitch I am and what they feel justifies the intrusions into my private life. I'm just a poster here... just like you. But, because the group I refer to as the Cheering Section want to dominate this site and make it a safe haven for the mainstream low information voters, they will give you endless reasons for attacking me - and not being able to FOCUS on the topic of each thread. Well, we've made it easy for them. Today preppersforum.net becomes RESISTERFORUM. I'm sure if the mods and admins disagree, they will see fit to delete this thread and tell the good SARGE to cease and desist with the personal attacks. So, now we let the games begin. What, regarding my personal life, fascinates you and what is it that you want to discuss and get it done and over with???


----------



## AquaHull

Why are you called "The Resister"?*

* Nevermind I think I know,and it's not about "The Draft",or is it?


----------



## pheniox17

honestly resister I give about as much of a rats ass about your private life as you do mine... 

you are who you are, and I will bet there is more to you than the bigotry that you post (sometimes)

just have a beer and relax, its the nature of forums Jimmy


----------



## nephilim

Were you named after the baseball player or do you have any relation too him?
How many bears could bear grylls grill if bear grylls could grill bears?
How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## sparkyprep

I couldn't possibly care less about your personal life. I know all about the group that you refer to as "the cheering section". I neither agree, or disagree with their actions, and only acknowledge their existence. I am sorry that you feel this thread has to exist, and I feel that it will devolve into something ugly, and eventually result in a suspension or ban of one or more members. I will not post on this thread again.


----------



## jbrooks19

Sounds to me like someone is obssesed with themselves, just my opinion tho...... :-D


----------



## Arizona Infidel

I vote for a ban on both of you.


----------



## jbrooks19

Arizona Infidel said:


> I vote for a ban on both of you.


I'm new here and can already tell i agree....

Here is vote #2


----------



## Lucky Jim

Speaking of 'personal life', I'm an ex-convict (3 months vigilante rap) and have been boasting about it on net forums ever since..


----------



## jbrooks19

Lucky Jim said:


> Speaking of 'personal life', I'm an ex-convict (3 months vigilante rap) and have been boasting about it on net forums ever since..


Shame on you to boast about that, its not fair.....I wanna be a Ex-con.... :shock:


----------



## Sharkbait

Well shit....I thought this thread might be about something interesting.I was wrong.


----------



## MrsInor

I suggest this thread just die - right now. 

TURTLE.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Well, my take is,I have not been here that long.maybe sarge should shut up and leave you alone.this pissing match should end or just go to SF and piss on.that should give some entertainment to the trolls there.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Whine much?


----------



## The Resister

nephilim said:


> Were you named after the baseball player or do you have any relation too him?
> How many bears could bear grylls grill if bear grylls could grill bears?
> How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


I think the baseball player was named after me since black people took the names of white people after slavery. I'm responsible for slavery too, BTW. Somewhere, a relative that I don't even know about must have owned slaves. The reason I say that is a news reporter by a similar name spelling as mine told me he and I were related as most of the people sharing variations of our name. There aren't that many of us in the United States.


----------



## The Resister

MI.oldguy said:


> Well, my take is,I have not been here that long.maybe sarge should shut up and leave you alone.this pissing match should end or just go to SF and piss on.that should give some entertainment to the trolls there.


Most of SARGE's attacks on me last into the HUNDREDS of posts and now that we're talking about how important this shit is, I'd bet if I didn't respond, the subject won't make fifty posts. The real thing is, does anybody here give a flying **** to the point that *EVERY THREAD* I start ends with SARGE writing a slanted autobiography about my past from a corrupt cop perspective?

I paid a ****ing fine *FIFTEEN YEARS AGO FOR AN ALLEGED "CRIME" THAT NEVER HAPPENED*. Even the local government has gotten over it. BTW, if you are caught driving over 75 mph in Georgia, your "crime" is far worse than what I paid out. Hey, I'm still waiting on some Georgia courts website claim that I was convicted of "*SIMPLE ASSAULT*." I'm wondering if we can put this to rest once and for all when the omnipotent "SARGE" cannot produce it. Will the Cheering Section continue to kiss his royal ass when that proves to be a freaking LIE? If he even gets a half truth (sic) out of his allegations, he will be beside himself, but not willing to simply admit he ****ed up and leave me alone.


----------



## SARGE7402

The Resister said:


> I think the baseball player was named after me since black people took the names of white people after slavery. I'm responsible for slavery too, BTW. Somewhere, a relative that I don't even know about must have owned slaves. The reason I say that is a news reporter by a similar name spelling as mine told me he and I were related as most of the people sharing variations of our name. There aren't that many of us in the United States.


Jim Wynn Tribute - Astros Daily

Probably not since he's about 15 years older than you


----------



## SARGE7402

The Resister said:


> Most of SARGE's attacks on me last into the HUNDREDS of posts and now that we're talking about how important this shit is, I'd bet if I didn't respond, the subject won't make fifty posts. The real thing is, does anybody here give a flying **** to the point that *EVERY THREAD* I start ends with SARGE writing a slanted autobiography about my past from a corrupt cop perspective?
> 
> I paid a ****ing fine *FIFTEEN YEARS AGO FOR AN ALLEGED "CRIME" THAT NEVER HAPPENED*. Even the local government has gotten over it. BTW, if you are caught driving over 75 mph in Georgia, your "crime" is far worse than what I paid out. Hey, I'm still waiting on some Georgia courts website claim that I was convicted of "*SIMPLE ASSAULT*." I'm wondering if we can put this to rest once and for all when the omnipotent "SARGE" cannot produce it. Will the Cheering Section continue to kiss his royal ass when that proves to be a freaking LIE? If he even gets a half truth (sic) out of his allegations, he will be beside himself, but not willing to simply admit he ****ed up and leave me alone.


Was posted on your America falling thread.

Have a nice day Jimmy


----------



## slewfoot

I don't care about yours or anyone else's personal life, have enough trouble keeping up with my own. 
I may not always agree with what you have to say and I am sure you feel the same about some of mine but that is part of what any forum is about.
Glad you got it off your chest.


----------



## Denton

You know, you two should stop making things personal. Really.

This is all a distraction to topics that should be discussed.

Insults, both veiled as well as direct, do what to the discussion? Making things personal does what for understanding the world, a world that gives cause for preparing?

You know, I don't agree with everyone in this community, but I am very happy to say I would enjoy drinking coffee and shooting the breeze with all of them. How often can anyone say that about a community?

Enough of this stuff, what say? Come on, guys.

Does Inor have to make you two hug and make up? :lol:


----------



## SARGE7402

After Jimmy threatens to beat the shit out of me?

Unfortunately Inor made a very valid point. R tends to base many of his posts on his personal experiences which he has posted. In many cases if you didn't believe 100% what he was trying to sell or questioned him on it or posted an opposing point of view it's gone down hill from there.

I've tried to keep my posts as factual as possible and actually post the other sides of the story - like about the Georgia Militia Members that were convicted in Federal Court. How is that personal except that it tends to expose R's slanted point of view or agenda.

Now if debunking another agenda or propaganda isn't appropriate then please Leon let me know and I'll stop calling folks to task. But I thought you all wanted a free discussion of points of view.

But Denton you can get a hug any day of the week- same for CM, Casie, Inor


----------



## SquirrelBait

Resister, I don't know you all that well, But I have some opinions about these kind of situations that I'm going to share (Whether anyone likes it, Or not.)

First: Your private life is just that, PRIVATE. It should stay that way.

Second: I've never liked "Call out threads". Such threads should be deleted on principle. They create hard feelings and really don't add to a forum that I've ever seen.

Third: I like ad hominem attacks even less. (If you cant say anything nice...)

YMMV


----------



## csi-tech

I am about to share from my cornucopia of wisdom........................wait for it.....................................

Not my circus...Not my monkeys.

That is all.


----------



## Inor

SARGE7402 said:


> After Jimmy threatens to beat the shit out of me?
> 
> Unfortunately Inor made a very valid point. R tends to base many of his posts on his personal experiences which he has posted. In many cases if you didn't believe 100% what he was trying to sell or questioned him on it or posted an opposing point of view it's gone down hill from there.
> 
> I've tried to keep my posts as factual as possible and actually post the other sides of the story - like about the Georgia Militia Members that were convicted in Federal Court. How is that personal except that it tends to expose R's slanted point of view or agenda.
> 
> Now if debunking another agenda or propaganda isn't appropriate then please Leon let me know and I'll stop calling folks to task. But I thought you all wanted a free discussion of points of view.
> 
> But Denton you can get a hug any day of the week- same for CM, Casie, Inor


Mrs Inor forbid me from participating on this thread. So I will just leave it with: if I ever find myself in Ruther Glen, VA (which is likely at some point - what major city is it near?), I will buy you all of the coffee and donuts you want.  (I love donuts too.) But that whole man-hug thing really makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Denton

Many of his posts do bring personal experience into it, but the personal experience is not the point of the matter.

Resister's points, my friend, are basically that there are legalities that have been purposes warped and skewed against the citizenry, and that the citizenry are forced into jurisdictions not meant for free men of the several states. The web that has been created has to be understood and dismantled before we can make any real changes. 

Resister is abrasive, and I was not aiming the "veiled or direct insults" at only you. :lol: Don't take that personally.

You two want the same thing for the next generation. Resister simply sucks as the communicator. He is so deep into it that he can't remember how to explain things to someone who is not aware of the issues he is attempting to bring into the light. Sort of like me trying to explain the avionics systems to a mechanic. :lol:


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor forbid me from participating on this thread. So I will just leave it with: if I ever find myself in Ruther Glen, VA (which is likely at some point - what major city is it near?), I will buy you all of the coffee and donuts you want.  (I love donuts too.) But that whole man-hug thing really makes me uncomfortable.


There is no foul as long as they keep their socks on.

(Figured I'd be mean, this morning, and insert a troubling image in your head.  )


----------



## SARGE7402

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor forbid me from participating on this thread. So I will just leave it with: if I ever find myself in Ruther Glen, VA (which is likely at some point - what major city is it near?), I will buy you all of the coffee and donuts you want.  (I love donuts too.) But that whole man-hug thing really makes me uncomfortable.


about 30 miles north of Richmond.

And hey the hug thing was a specialty in my last national guard unit.


----------



## Denton

SARGE7402 said:


> about 30 miles north of Richmond.
> 
> And hey the hug thing was a specialty in my last national guard unit.


Was that before or after the repealing of DADT? :lol::lol:

We need a ROFL emoticon. Sometimes that LOL just isn't enough.


----------



## SARGE7402

Don't remember. They were a really touchey feeley group of folks.

Would back you up in a heart beat.

Before I got there they'd lost a bunch from guarding the weapons sites during the first gulf war.

Actually Yak would be more appropriate


----------



## bigdogbuc

We have a cheering section? ****ers. Why doesn't anyone ever tell me this shit? How do you get in the Cheering Section?

Resistor, I don't care about your personal life. I'm not even sure what all this hubbub is about. All the fighting, the back and forth between you and other forum members; the "Cheering Section" as you call it. I don't even know what that is. Mostly because people hide things from me...****ers...

But if this is such an uncomfortable place for you, why do you stick around? I am really against bullying, people making others feel uncomfortable, untruths being told, stuff like that. As adults, I believe that we are able to show some sort of civility in a discussion forum. It is my understanding, and I'll admit that I haven't read a lot of your posts, that you can be "inflammatory" and "aggressive", even unnecessarily "confrontational". I personally have never had an issue with you, but again, I've never been engaged in a disagreement with you either, mostly because I haven't read a lot of your posts. And even if I disagree with something, I either do it as respectfully as I can, or I ask myself if the battle is worth it. If it isn't, I move along.

If someone is going to act like a total dickhead, and do so willingly and blatantly, attack others in the forum, I'll tell them about it.

I think it's kind of a shitty deal for you to basically come in here and attack the forum as a whole though. And that's what you've done. You started out venting your issues with a particular member, moved to administrators then this "Cheering Section" you mentioned. Which again, I don't know what that is, or who you feel is in it, but it seems like a pretty broad umbrella. So my advice to you is if you feel this is such a ****ed up place to be, all I can suggest is move along, find somewhere that provides you the social Utopia you're looking for.

Otherwise....










Get Along or go piss on yourself.


----------



## Inor

SARGE7402 said:


> about 30 miles north of Richmond.
> 
> And hey the hug thing was a specialty in my last national guard unit.


I do not make it to Richmond nearly enough. It is probably my favorite "big" city in the country. But rest assured, the next time I roll through there, I'll give you a shout.


----------



## Inor

bigdogbuc said:


>


WOO HOO!!! Monkey porn!!! ::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## SARGE7402

Inor said:


> WOO HOO!!! Monkey porn!!! ::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


I'm not going drinking with you.


----------



## Old SF Guy

OK...being a dick head myself at times let me throw my two cents in, which is really just about .56 cents because of inflation but oh well. JImmy here is what I do agree with. It does seem like every thread you post or participate in does become about the life of Jimmy...and I for one tune the hell out when that occurs because I just don;t give a damn about what you did 15 years ago, or even 15 minutes ago unless it has something to do with me or mine. And I agree that bringing it up over and over again is pointless. I don;t know what going on between you and Sarge...and frankly couldn't care less. You should find a saw dust pit somewhere and you two beat hell outa each other til a winner is declared as far as I'm concerned.
Now about you directly. Every once in awhile you say something I agree with, and sometimes a partially agree, and sometimes I disagree...the problem I have is that if I partially or completely disagree with you you devolve into name calling and anger (and on that note I'm not gonna criticize because of recent history....) The only issue I really have with you is it's your way or we are dumbass contributers to al thats vile and wrong with the world!. I understand you have been through some things...well by god so have some of us...so if you can stop acting like you own the rights to the constitution and just accept that sometimes we disagree on things and leave it .... I'll be happy to contribute to your posts. But as long as you act like you were there when the constitution was drafted and only you can interpret the words of it and only you have a valid point on things I chose to avoid your topics. Your basically surrounded by a majority of folks who are like minded...but you fight them like you were in a room with Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid... Get real...reign in your claws there pussy cat and have a damn decent debate were you listen...and sometimes...just sometimes....Saying you know what guys....I was an asshole and I'm sorry....would do you some good and maybe get some folks listening to some of what you have to say. Otherwise every good thing you say is weighed down by the vitriolic going ons that you and Sarge7402 get into. And Sarge.... Again I understand that there is some history....but I don;t know it or care about it and every link or post that you two make back i=and forth gets avoided by me and It keeps me from maybe hearing something important that you could be saying....So unless you become a moderator and Ban Resister for life...or unless Resister becomes one and bans you for life...Why the **** don;t you two agree to disagree and stay the hell away from each other.... feel like I'm watching my brothers kids or something.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Old SF Guy said:


> OK...being a dick head myself at times let me throw my two cents in, which is really just about .56 cents because of inflation but oh well. JImmy here is what I do agree with. It does seem like every thread you post or participate in does become about the life of Jimmy...and I for one tune the hell out when that occurs because I just don;t give a damn about what you did 15 years ago, or even 15 minutes ago unless it has something to do with me or mine. And I agree that bringing it up over and over again is pointless. I don;t know what going on between you and Sarge...and frankly couldn't care less. You should find a saw dust pit somewhere and you two beat hell outa each other til a winner is declared as far as I'm concerned.
> Now about you directly. Every once in awhile you say something I agree with, and sometimes a partially agree, and sometimes I disagree...the problem I have is that if I partially or completely disagree with you you devolve into name calling and anger (and on that note I'm not gonna criticize because of recent history....) The only issue I really have with you is it's your way or we are dumbass contributers to al thats vile and wrong with the world!. I understand you have been through some things...well by god so have some of us...so if you can stop acting like you own the rights to the constitution and just accept that sometimes we disagree on things and leave it .... I'll be happy to contribute to your posts. But as long as you act like you were there when the constitution was drafted and only you can interpret the words of it and only you have a valid point on things I chose to avoid your topics. Your basically surrounded by a majority of folks who are like minded...but you fight them like you were in a room with Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid... Get real...reign in your claws there pussy cat and have a damn decent debate were you listen...and sometimes...just sometimes....Saying you know what guys....I was an asshole and I'm sorry....would do you some good and maybe get some folks listening to some of what you have to say. Otherwise every good thing you say is weighed down by the vitriolic going ons that you and Sarge7402 get into. And Sarge.... Again I understand that there is some history....but I don;t know it or care about it and every link or post that you two make back i=and forth gets avoided by me and It keeps me from maybe hearing something important that you could be saying....So unless you become a moderator and Ban Resister for life...or unless Resister becomes one and bans you for life...Why the **** don;t you two agree to disagree and stay the hell away from each other.... feel like I'm watching my brothers kids or something.












Standing ovation from the Cheering Section...


----------



## Slippy

I doubt that when most adults really disagree on certain issues, their mind is rarely changed by the other's opposite argument. Usually name calling, (while sometimes humorous) or continually berating their position over and over again once again, never changes the others mind. 

No one, other than Mrs Slippy, has REALLY changed my mind on many issues in the last 20 years. I don't expect my mind to be changed very often if I live another 30 or so years either. My mind is made up, my morals are in place, my views are cemented. So...I look to this forum as a place to;

LEARN from likeminded Patriots
SHARE with likeminded Citizens
LAUGH with likeminded fools
DEBATE cheerfully with likeminded idiots

and LAUGH some more. There is enough serious shit out there in the world that I'd like to forget for a few hours while reading your crazy posts and laughing my ass off. 

Have I said some mean things to others? Damn Straight, get over it. But when little people threaten over and over again to kick someone's ass if they don't agree with them, it really gets old and tiresome, especially at my age. And yes, I have benched lots more than my weight as well as taken shits bigger than some people who threaten others continually. I have nothing more to prove at this stage in my life.

Out of all the people on this forum, there have been only a few that needed to go away permanently. Some are gone. We'll see what happens to those that are left. 


Later...


----------



## Lucky Jim

You're not a man til you've done time..
Now whenever I watch 'Escape from Alcatraz' or "Shawshank Redemption', I sit back wearing a smug grin bigger than a wave on a slop bucket thinking "Bin there dun that!"
Here's where I was incarcerated for 3 months,my cellmate was "The Black Butcher of Angola", I'm kool-










And this is me on vigilante patrol in Plymouth England after I got out, walking the "Vigilante Swagger", play fullscreen for maximum dramatic effect-


----------



## Just Sayin'

Denton said:


> You two want the same thing for the next generation. Resister simply sucks as the communicator. He is so deep into it that he can't remember how to explain things to someone who is not aware of the issues he is attempting to bring into the light. Sort of like me trying to explain the avionics systems to a mechanic. :lol:


No fair, I understand avionics too. Pilots would have been a much better example. Or are you one of them closet AE snobs? LOL


----------



## Innkeeper

I have to agree with Just Sayin' as a Qualified 15U I know a whole lot more about avionics then any pilot, though the Hook pilots are a lot better trained then your average lawn dart pilot.


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> LEARN from likeminded Patriots
> SHARE with likeminded Citizens
> LAUGH with likeminded fools
> DEBATE cheerfully with likeminded idiots
> 
> and LAUGH some more. There is enough serious shit out there in the world that I'd like to forget for a few hours while reading your crazy posts and laughing my ass off.


Thats because you are one of the smart ones.  Rock on Slippy dog!

BTW: Mrs Inor had hidden all of the garbage cans when I got home last evening. I wonder why? :lol:


----------



## shotlady

what the heck is going on here? aint nobody offered to hug me. :/


----------



## SARGE7402

I would but it would have to be virtual as my arms are only so long


----------



## Denton

See Sarge and Resister? I just yanked on two monkey tails without even pointing fingers! ::clapping::


----------



## Lucky Jim

shotlady said:


> what the heck is going on here? aint nobody offered to hug me. :/


Perhaps they're scared to..
_"Never give a woman a loaded gun"- John Wayne_


----------



## jro1

...........


----------



## Inor

Lucky Jim said:


> Perhaps they're scared to..
> _"Never give a woman a loaded gun"- John Wayne_


Particularly _THAT_ woman! Did you see her video at the range? She is WAY too good a shot for me.


----------



## The Resister

shotlady said:


> what the heck is going on here? aint nobody offered to hug me. :/


I'll give you all the hugs you want. If you have some interest in my private life though, post it. If not, the next time I post and "SARGE" starts giving you fifty paragraphs about my private life, tell him to go to freaking Hell and let's move on.


----------



## The Resister

Old SF Guy said:


> OK...being a dick head myself at times let me throw my two cents in, which is really just about .56 cents because of inflation but oh well. JImmy here is what I do agree with. It does seem like every thread you post or participate in does become about the life of Jimmy...and I for one tune the hell out when that occurs because I just don;t give a damn about what you did 15 years ago, or even 15 minutes ago unless it has something to do with me or mine. And I agree that bringing it up over and over again is pointless. I don;t know what going on between you and Sarge...and frankly couldn't care less. You should find a saw dust pit somewhere and you two beat hell outa each other til a winner is declared as far as I'm concerned.
> Now about you directly. Every once in awhile you say something I agree with, and sometimes a partially agree, and sometimes I disagree...the problem I have is that if I partially or completely disagree with you you devolve into name calling and anger (and on that note I'm not gonna criticize because of recent history....) The only issue I really have with you is it's your way or we are dumbass contributers to al thats vile and wrong with the world!. I understand you have been through some things...well by god so have some of us...so if you can stop acting like you own the rights to the constitution and just accept that sometimes we disagree on things and leave it .... I'll be happy to contribute to your posts. But as long as you act like you were there when the constitution was drafted and only you can interpret the words of it and only you have a valid point on things I chose to avoid your topics. Your basically surrounded by a majority of folks who are like minded...but you fight them like you were in a room with Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid... Get real...reign in your claws there pussy cat and have a damn decent debate were you listen...and sometimes...just sometimes....Saying you know what guys....I was an asshole and I'm sorry....would do you some good and maybe get some folks listening to some of what you have to say. Otherwise every good thing you say is weighed down by the vitriolic going ons that you and Sarge7402 get into. And Sarge.... Again I understand that there is some history....but I don;t know it or care about it and every link or post that you two make back i=and forth gets avoided by me and It keeps me from maybe hearing something important that you could be saying....So unless you become a moderator and Ban Resister for life...or unless Resister becomes one and bans you for life...Why the **** don;t you two agree to disagree and stay the hell away from each other.... feel like I'm watching my brothers kids or something.


Here's the deal:

I agree to disagree. I also say that all these arguments over my past are irrelevant and nobody gives a shit. So, why does a fat ass, doughnut eating, part time, minimum wage earning, security guard keep posting bullshit he gets from Google and the Ku Klux Klan on ever ****ing thread I start? What's the point if we all agree that NOBODY CARES? I care more about the fact that one guy *STARTS* the bullshit, but I get blamed for getting mad that productive threads are eventually destroyed by one man who wants to repost copyrighted articles, leaving out anything positive in my favor and telling you it's the gospel truth.

Insofar as the board mods and admins are concerned, they are aware of the issue and choose to ignore it. It's against THEIR policies to not post copyrighted material on this site, but they allow one person do so without so much as a reprimand. Some feel one person gets to pick and choose which rules they have to abide by and which ones they don't have to abide by. If prepperforums.net is going to allow one individual to repost copyrighted material and NOT leave the actual link (so you can see what parts he edits out), then don't you think I should be paid for my work? I'm trying now to get an actual address for preppersforum so they can pay me when the security guard breaks the rules OR delete the offending posts and reprimand him.

I agree to disagree with anyone who doesn't believe as I do. THAT, however, does not give you a right to **** up every thread I start with crap that about thirty people have already said they are not interested in. BTW, the dude in question makes a lot of allegations, but has been short on actual links. When he comes back and tells you he got the information from a court website, tell him to produce it. When he can't show you one in any state (or other country) that substantiates the claim that I was ever charged with, much less convicted of, SIMPLE ASSAULT, then let's all agree that this shit is *OVER* and he can cease and desist with the disinformation campaign.


----------



## Denton

You know, I would like to see the link about ol' Resister, here. If he's a whack-job criminal, I'd like to know.


----------



## inceptor

1. I don't condone anyone digging into anyone's personal life. That's not what we are here for.

2. I could give a shit about your personal life. I've got enough of my own on my plate. I don't need or want yours.

I was being good and staying out of this. But this did it for me.



The Resister said:


> Here's the deal:
> 
> I agree to disagree.


No you don't. You never agree to disagree. You are always on the attack when someone doesn't agree with you.



The Resister said:


> Just because Barack Obama is willing to entertain your lunacy and the masses foam at the mouth doesn't necessarily give you any corner on the market of what is right nor what is wrong.
> *Notsoyoung, I'd like to know when you quit beating your wife. Does beating your wife convince her to do things your way? Don't bother denying it.
> *Remember Notsoyoung, this thread is about a POLICE STATE,* NOT your ideas to implement National Socialism via people's ignorance of how our system of American jurisprudence works. *





The Resister said:


> You aren't worthy of anyone's intellect. You obviously cannot read.





The Resister said:


> *You know, for a wannabe American with a big mouth, you've shown nothing but stupidity*. You know, I am willing to do exactly what RPD suggests if the circumstances dictate...


I could go on but hopefully you get my point. Yeah, you can come after me if you want but, in your own words "I could give a rats a55"


----------



## MrsInor

Hmmmm - no mods here at present. Wonder if some people wait to post until mods are absent.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Way to move right in to name calling after "I agree to disagree".






I tried Resistor. I sure tried. You're an antagonist, pure and simple.


----------



## Inor

bigdogbuc said:


> I tried Resistor. I sure tried. You're an antagonist, pure and simple.


Otherwise known as peckerhead.


----------



## inceptor

MrsInor said:


> Hmmmm - no mods here at present. Wonder if some people wait to post until mods are absent.


Sorry if I offended you MrsInor. That was not my intention. I never pay attention whether they (the mods) are here or not. His last post just struck me as wrong.

A while back I was going to do a thread on what I posted here but decided against it. He is the biggest antagonist here but I decided to let it go. Then he complains about how mean people are. smh


----------



## bigdogbuc

MrsInor said:


> Hmmmm - no mods here at present. Wonder if some people wait to post until mods are absent.


It's a conspiracy. That's why none of you tell me about shit like the Cheering Section, being able to "Mute" people you don't want to listen to. Bunch a bastards...


----------



## machinejjh

Didn't Sarge post this?



> Charges ( Top )
> 
> •Jimmy Alverez Wynn, Sentenced on Tuesday, June 01, 1999
> •Count 1:, Family Violence - 12/13/1998. Disp: Acquitted On 06/01/1999
> •Count 2:, Simple Battery - 12/13/1998. Disp: Acquitted On 06/01/1999
> •Count 3: GEN, Simple Battery - 12/13/1998. Disp: Sentenced On Jury Verdict On 06/01/1999
> •Sentence - Ct: 3, Probated-No Time To Serve, $625.00, Probation: 0 Years, Probation: 12 Months, Sentence Date: 06/01/1999
> 
> Guess that makes the State of Georgia Courts System a pack of liars.


I'm not taking sides, but isn't this what is in question? It isn't a link we can follow, that would have been better.

No one cared about Resister until Resister make it a point to show how awesome and constitutional and good Resister is.


----------



## Denton

machinejjh said:


> Didn't Sarge post this?
> 
> I'm not taking sides, but isn't this what is in question? It isn't a link we can follow, that would have been better.
> 
> No one cared about Resister until Resister make it a point to show how awesome and constitutional and good Resister is.


Sarge posted that, yes. Question is, where did he get that?


----------



## bigdogbuc

machinejjh said:


> Didn't Sarge post this?
> 
> I'm not taking sides, but isn't this what is in question? It isn't a link we can follow, that would have been better.
> 
> No one cared about Resister until Resister make it a point to show how awesome and constitutional and good Resister is.


Really? All of this is over a Simple Battery Charge 16 years ago? Really? Well that was hardly worth it.


----------



## shotlady

I have nothing to do with private lives of others. I don't read most of the quarreling and couldnt tell you who is buddies with who. Part of my narcissistic nature... I bother no one and try not to pry. if people wanted me to know stuff they would call and tell me. same deal with labusas.org. I usually miss all the fights n shit. god is good. I monitor the words I hang around. and when things get pokey pokey im out,


----------



## Denton

bigdogbuc said:


> Really? All of this is over a Simple Battery Charge 16 years ago? Really? Well that was hardly worth it.


Hey! In 2004, I was charged with interfering with a government operation. Do I get any points?


----------



## bigdogbuc

shotlady said:


> I have nothing to do with private lives of others. I don't read most of the quarreling and could tell you who is buddies with who. Part of my narcissistic nature... I bother no one and try not to pry. if people wanted me to know stuff they would call and tell me. same deal with labusas.org. I usually miss all the fights n shit. god is good and when things get pokey pokey im out,


I like Monkey's. I would have called to tell you but I don't have your number. Besides, I'm busy stalking Inor.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Denton said:


> Hey! In 2004, I was charged with interfering with a government operation. Do I get any points?


Only if it counts toward Three Strikes!


----------



## Denton

shotlady said:


> I have nothing to do with private lives of others. I don't read most of the quarreling and could tell you who is buddies with who. Part of my narcissistic nature... I bother no one and try not to pry. if people wanted me to know stuff they would call and tell me. same deal with labusas.org. I usually miss all the fights n shit. god is good and when things get pokey pokey im out,


----------



## Inor

bigdogbuc said:


> It's a conspiracy. That's why none of you tell me about shit like the Cheering Section, being able to "Mute" people you don't want to listen to. Bunch a bastards...


I NEVER exclude you from anything. You post more monkey porn than all of the rest of us combined. Just like Delta says to me, you will never pay for baggage again in your life.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Here's my offer Resister, if you start any new thread and the moment Someone starts lobbing history grenades with your life events as shrapnel...I will throw my BS flag and call them on it. As long as A) it is not relevant to the topic of your thread or B) it's just an attack on you personally without arguing the merits of what it is your stating. ( Now I carry the whole weight of a feather on this forum so don't expect anyone else to jump on board the SF wagon...I'm just saying what I will do). Equally, the moment you go all "Your a ****ing idiot and should drink Gas..." on someone...I'll throw that flag too. I ask you to not get so wrapped up in the damn rules... of hey no fair and shit...Life's not fair so you should be used to this fact... Just make your points and argue your case and the moment you think you need to go bat shit on me or anyone...say to yourself...He's an idiot and not worth my time...and move on to the next person to try to convince because at the point...there is no chance in hell your changing their mind. I am not treating you like a child here...I'm simply saying that this is what its going to take for me to even read your thread because I simply have gottn to the point where when I see a post from you or Sarge....I know what's in it before I read it....damn simple assault...no ****ing liar...KKK... ex-girl friend...pedophile...piece of shit....blah blah blah from you guys ...so I just avoid it and move on to the next thing...Like watching Castles fall and shit.


----------



## MrsInor

inceptor said:


> Sorry if I offended you MrsInor. That was not my intention. I never pay attention whether they (the mods) are here or not. His last post just struck me as wrong.
> 
> A while back I was going to do a thread on what I posted here but decided against it. He is the biggest antagonist here but I decided to let it go. Then he complains about how mean people are. smh


Wasn't directed towards you inceptor. Just seems like R posts whenever the mods are absent.


----------



## Denton

bigdogbuc said:


> Only if it counts toward Three Strikes!


No, I don't think it counts with the "bitch" act.

Dang. Thought I was getting somewhere.


----------



## Inor

shotlady said:


> I have nothing to do with private lives of others. I don't read most of the quarreling and could tell you who is buddies with who. Part of my narcissistic nature... I bother no one and try not to pry. if people wanted me to know stuff they would call and tell me. same deal with labusas.org. I usually miss all the fights n shit. god is good and when things get pokey pokey im out,


We don't have number to call you at SL... No matter. Please do not get pissed at me because you shoot scary good.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Inor said:


> I NEVER exclude you from anything. You post more monkey porn than all of the rest of us combined. Just like Delta says to me, you will never pay for baggage again in your life.


Gotta' admit that shit's funny though. Right?


----------



## Denton

bigdogbuc said:


> I like Monkey's. I would have called to tell you but I don't have your number. Besides, I'm busy stalking Inor.


I almost shat myself laughing when I saw that pic. Anyone who doesn't bust out laughing at that pic should run down to Walmart and pick up a sense of humor!


----------



## inceptor

bigdogbuc said:


> It's a conspiracy. That's why none of you tell me about shit like the Cheering Section, being able to "Mute" people you don't want to listen to.* Bunch a bastards...*


----------



## Inor

bigdogbuc said:


> Gotta' admit that shit's funny though. Right?


I laughed out loud, yes. As I have said before, you are by far the funniest (and probably smartest, although you are in competition with RPD and Slippy) guy here.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Inor said:


> I laughed out loud, yes. As I have said before, you are by far the funniest (and probably smartest, although you are in competition with RPD and Slippy) guy here.


It is good to be King, your Majesty!!!!


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> Here's my offer Resister, if you start any new thread and the moment Someone starts lobbing history grenades with your life events as shrapnel...I will throw my BS flag and call them on it. As long as A) it is not relevant to the topic of your thread or B) it's just an attack on you personally without arguing the merits of what it is your stating. ( Now I carry the whole weight of a feather on this forum so don't expect anyone else to jump on board the SF wagon...I'm just saying what I will do). Equally, the moment you go all "Your a ****ing idiot and should drink Gas..." on someone...I'll throw that flag too. I ask you to not get so wrapped up in the damn rules... of hey no fair and shit...Life's not fair so you should be used to this fact... Just make your points and argue your case and the moment you think you need to go bat shit on me or anyone...say to yourself...He's an idiot and not worth my time...and move on to the next person to try to convince because at the point...there is no chance in hell your changing their mind. I am not treating you like a child here...I'm simply saying that this is what its going to take for me to even read your thread because I simply have gottn to the point where when I see a post from you or Sarge....I know what's in it before I read it....damn simple assault...no ****ing liar...KKK... ex-girl friend...pedophile...piece of shit....blah blah blah from you guys ...so I just avoid it and move on to the next thing...Like watching Castles fall and shit.


I pledge the same - if I pay attention. I'll try.


----------



## Inor

bigdogbuc said:


> It is good to be King, your Majesty!!!!


**** you.


----------



## Inor

Inor said:


> **** you.


Nothin' personal.


----------



## dsdmmat

I thought that is why we have an ignore button, or am I just being sensible?


----------



## bigdogbuc

Inor said:


> Nothin' personal.


**** You Too. :lol:


----------



## Denton

You twirps ever thought my lovely bride might be reading over my shoulder? Watch your flipping language. Ladies and gentlemen might be reading! 

Sheesh! Get creative!


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Twerps.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Denton said:


> You twirps ever thought my lovely bride might be reading over my shoulder? Watch your flipping language. Ladies and gentlemen might be reading!
> 
> Sheesh! Get creative!


If you say so...










Better?


----------



## Denton

Arizona Infidel said:


> Twerps.


I think I love you.

Maybe it is just the gin talking.


----------



## Slippy

Hilarious thread! ::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::

Back to the topic for just a moment;

Resister puts out huge volumes of text TELLING EVERYBODY about himself. Resister is a freedom loving American Constitutionalist. Resister gets worked up, usually for no good reason at someone and starts calling people names and threatening to kick their ass. Those who can read and comprehend can easily figure out who Resister is because he TOLD EVERBODY. Resister gets mad because people know who he is, yet he TOLD EVERYBODY. Sarge gets sick of Resister calling him names and threatening to kick his ass so Sarge puts out info on Resister that Resister already TOLD EVERYBODY. Sarge just does it plain and simple like. 



FUBAR Ladies and Gentlemen, FUBAR.


----------



## Notsoyoung

The Resister said:


> Here's the deal:
> 
> I agree to disagree. I also say that all these arguments over my past are irrelevant and nobody gives a shit. So, why does a fat ass, doughnut eating, part time, minimum wage earning, security guard keep posting bullshit he gets from Google and the Ku Klux Klan on ever ****ing thread I start? What's the point if we all agree that NOBODY CARES? I care more about the fact that one guy *STARTS* the bullshit, but I get blamed for getting mad that productive threads are eventually destroyed by one man who wants to repost copyrighted articles, leaving out anything positive in my favor and telling you it's the gospel truth.
> 
> Insofar as the board mods and admins are concerned, they are aware of the issue and choose to ignore it. It's against THEIR policies to not post copyrighted material on this site, but they allow one person do so without so much as a reprimand. Some feel one person gets to pick and choose which rules they have to abide by and which ones they don't have to abide by. If prepperforums.net is going to allow one individual to repost copyrighted material and NOT leave the actual link (so you can see what parts he edits out), then don't you think I should be paid for my work? I'm trying now to get an actual address for preppersforum so they can pay me when the security guard breaks the rules OR delete the offending posts and reprimand him.
> 
> I agree to disagree with anyone who doesn't believe as I do. THAT, however, does not give you a right to **** up every thread I start with crap that about thirty people have already said they are not interested in. BTW, the dude in question makes a lot of allegations, but has been short on actual links. When he comes back and tells you he got the information from a court website, tell him to produce it. When he can't show you one in any state (or other country) that substantiates the claim that I was ever charged with, much less convicted of, SIMPLE ASSAULT, then let's all agree that this shit is *OVER* and he can cease and desist with the disinformation campaign.


So basically the whole point of this thread is so that you can complain about someone else and call him names......which happens allot with you. Take a look in the mirror. You are the first to start calling people names. It sort of sounds like some drunk in a bar complaining after he walks up to someone, punches him, and then gets his butt kicked.


----------



## SARGE7402

machinejjh said:


> Didn't Sarge post this?
> 
> I'm not taking sides, but isn't this what is in question? It isn't a link we can follow, that would have been better.
> 
> No one cared about Resister until Resister make it a point to show how awesome and constitutional and good Resister is.


Gwinnett County Courts - Home Page


----------



## vandelescrow

shotlady said:


> what the heck is going on here? aint nobody offered to hug me. :/


 I'd offer but it would do no good, you are on the other side of the continent.

Back on subject: (insert cricket chirping emote here).


----------



## The Resister

machinejjh said:


> Didn't Sarge post this?
> 
> Charges ( Top )
> 
> _•Jimmy Alverez Wynn, Sentenced on Tuesday, June 01, 1999
> •Count 1:, Family Violence - 12/13/1998. Disp: Acquitted On 06/01/1999
> •Count 2:, Simple Battery - 12/13/1998. Disp: Acquitted On 06/01/1999
> •Count 3: GEN, Simple Battery - 12/13/1998. Disp: Sentenced On Jury Verdict On 06/01/1999
> •Sentence - Ct: 3, Probated-No Time To Serve, $625.00, Probation: 0 Years, Probation: 12 Months, Sentence Date: 06/01/1999
> Guess that makes the State of Georgia Courts System a pack of liars_.
> 
> I'm not taking sides, but isn't this what is in question? It isn't a link we can follow, that would have been better.
> 
> No one cared about Resister until Resister make it a point to show how awesome and constitutional and good Resister is.


SARGE posted that? That is great. Thank you for solving this and exposing this once and for all. Shall we begin?

SARGE told everyone that I had been convicted of "*SIMPLE ASSAULT*." I had not and *THAT* is what we were arguing about. Where the **** is that charge? Tell me, where, in what SARGE posted is the term *SIMPLE ASSAULT?* That is what makes "SARGE" a ****ing liar. Of course, I am an antagonist for setting the record straight.

Let us continue:

The alleged Georgia website has their version of events and facts and yes, I have mine. I was charged with much more serious crimes in that same case; however, the state saw fit to eliminate those that the jury was allowed to deliberate. Oh no, you guys that trust the system to be 100 percent accurate and will still contend that the state is 100 percent accurate and so forth will have a hard time explaining one thing: How did the state manage to get my name wrong on that website??? How did they manage to **** up the most important part of this case? WHY did they do it? I can always make it easy on myself and deny the whole thing on the basis of name alone.

Why did the county sanitize the original charges? You still think this county is above board?

Gwinnett County Jail - CORRUPTION, Review 405847 | Complaints Board

Racial Profiling in Gwinnett County, GA

This Week's Corrupt Cops Stories | StoptheDrugWar.org

Grand jury indicts ex-Gwinnett County Sheriff's deputy - Georgia Newsday

Gwinnett County?s Greatest Hits | The Agitator

I guess amid the fact that SARGE lied to you about the assault conviction and the misspelling of my name some of you think I'm the dirtbag. At every stage of the events, I tried to publicize the facts about what was going on. Given that we have many resignations, indictments, and convictions with respect to the corruption in this county, you want that summation to be the final word. The facts we have remain, however, *I WAS NEVER CHARGED WITH MUCH LESS CONVICTED OF SIMPLE ASSAULT. THAT IS FACT WHICH MAKES THE GOOD SARGE A LIAR*. If the summation of the case can't get my name right, what makes you think they aren't sanitizing the case in an effort to cover up what I was complaining about all along???

I paid a $625 fine for an alleged "crime" that never happened. It was a kind of consolation prize from the jury because the jury did not believe the original charges and they are thinking "Why did the prosecutor even bring this case to court unless this guy did _something_?"

Having been raped by the judicial system, I speak out... not because I'm guilty, but because not a damn happened that amounted to a crime. If a prosecutor is allowed to repeat a charge over and over, a jury may convict even without any proof when multiple charges are leveled.

You now have SARGE's side and you've heard what I have to say. Is this relevant to future posts or shall we include this information IN EVERY POST I MAKE ON EVERY THREAD?????

I say it's run its couirse. You will believe who you want, but SARGE is a damn liar and owes me an apology. I stand where I've always stood. *I'VE NEVER BEEN CHARGED WITH, MUCH LESS CONVICTED OF SIMPLE ASSAULT*.


----------



## The Resister

Slippy said:


> Hilarious thread! ::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::
> 
> Back to the topic for just a moment;
> 
> Resister puts out huge volumes of text TELLING EVERYBODY about himself. Resister is a freedom loving American Constitutionalist. Resister gets worked up, usually for no good reason at someone and starts calling people names and threatening to kick their ass. Those who can read and comprehend can easily figure out who Resister is because he TOLD EVERBODY. Resister gets mad because people know who he is, yet he TOLD EVERYBODY. Sarge gets sick of Resister calling him names and threatening to kick his ass so Sarge puts out info on Resister that Resister already TOLD EVERYBODY. Sarge just does it plain and simple like.
> 
> FUBAR Ladies and Gentlemen, FUBAR.


I had something to say to you, but it suddenly seems unimportant. Things cannot change because of people like you. Tyranny IS inevitable.


----------



## Slippy

Wind him up and watch him go...::clapping::


----------



## SARGE7402

Well I will admit that Jimmy here is correct I did say assault (an attempt to use unlawful force - common law definition) and Jimmy is correct it says simple battery (the unlawful application of force - common law). Semantics? I said Jimmy aimed at her and missed. He's right the blow did connect. 

But in all fairness In Jimmy's story he states "I'm found NOT GUILTY on assault charges" so perhaps he though he was also charged with assault.

Does that make me a liar. Or a part time fat donut eating security guard. Not hardly.

He would have you believe that since he was just fined that he's not guilty of a crime. Being guilty of a crime is a separate and the sentencing for the crime are distinct acts of a court in a trial. In many capital cases the guilt or innocence phase of a trial and the sentencing phase are separate some times by a fairly long period of time. That's usually to give the folks that do presentencing reports time to assemble all the information a Judge or jury need to decide how long to send a person to the Gray bar hotel.

In Resister's case it is obvious that he did not get jail time and in his mind that means he doesn't have a criminal record - due to that conviction. 

But just ask anyone arrested and convicted of simple possession of MJ if they have a criminal record. Sure they do and in our Commonwealth it's a fine only sentence.


----------



## SARGE7402

The Resister said:


> I had something to say to you, but it suddenly seems unimportant. Things cannot change because of people like you. Tyranny IS inevitable.


So now Slippy is a Tyrant.

Come on get over your persecution complex.

Say how are those three cops doing that you said tried to railroad you?


----------



## Slippy

I'll accurately add that things can't change because of people like YOU, Resister. Sad because you get it. You just can't communicate it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

dang! I take a day off and this thread is already up to over 90 replies?
Oh, well. Back to the beginning.
I don't want to miss anything.
Oh! The drama!!


----------



## Slippy

RPD,
It is an interesting study into human nature I think. On one hand, I read and participate in some of the more insightful threads and actually learn something and feel good about contributing or learning. 

On the other hand there is crap like this and the "train wreck" phenomenon that just pulls us in to it. And I feel sorry for the pathetic person. 

Oh well, something to do before NASCAR begins I suppose.

I like the road courses very much.


----------



## The Resister

Slippy said:


> RPD,
> It is an interesting study into human nature I think. On one hand, I read and participate in some of the more insightful threads and actually learn something and feel good about contributing or learning.
> 
> On the other hand there is crap like this and the "train wreck" phenomenon that just pulls us in to it. And I feel sorry for the pathetic person.
> 
> Oh well, something to do before NASCAR begins I suppose.
> 
> I like the road courses very much.


Slippy,

I don't stutter when I speak. YOU, Slippy, are part of the reason that America is going down the tubes. You're on the side that alleges "_half truths_" and backs it up with outright lies. Let's face it. You love being led by liars.


----------



## Slippy

The Resister said:


> Slippy,
> 
> I don't stutter when I speak. YOU, Slippy, are part of the reason that America is going down the tubes. You're on the side that alleges "_half truths_" and backs it up with outright lies. Let's face it. You love being led by liars.


I know of another problem and that is LITTLE men who beat up on women.


----------



## The Resister

SARGE7402 said:


> Well I will admit that Jimmy here is correct I did say assault (an attempt to use unlawful force - common law definition) and Jimmy is correct it says simple battery (the unlawful application of force - common law). Semantics? I said Jimmy aimed at her and missed. He's right the blow did connect.
> 
> But in all fairness In Jimmy's story he states "I'm found NOT GUILTY on assault charges" so perhaps he though he was also charged with assault.
> 
> Does that make me a liar. Or a part time fat donut eating security guard. Not hardly.
> 
> He would have you believe that since he was just fined that he's not guilty of a crime. Being guilty of a crime is a separate and the sentencing for the crime are distinct acts of a court in a trial. In many capital cases the guilt or innocence phase of a trial and the sentencing phase are separate some times by a fairly long period of time. That's usually to give the folks that do presentencing reports time to assemble all the information a Judge or jury need to decide how long to send a person to the Gray bar hotel.
> 
> In Resister's case it is obvious that he did not get jail time and in his mind that means he doesn't have a criminal record - due to that conviction.
> 
> But just ask anyone arrested and convicted of simple possession of MJ if they have a criminal record. Sure they do and in our Commonwealth it's a fine only sentence.


I'll play your game, SARGE. MILLIONS of Americans are asked every day if they have a criminal record and they respond they have not. That too could be chalked up to "_semantics_.' Those MILLIONS DO HAVE A CRIMINAL RECORD. It's just that for some "_crimes_," we simply do not count them with regards to a person's over-all character. Take those of you who have violated the traffic laws. Many of them are "_crimes_."

The real issue is: Does this action affect you in the eyes of the legal system? Since paying that fine, I have a security clearance that "SARGE" could not even begin to touch. I've been a foster parent through DFACS with children entrusted to me. Companies put many hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of products and equipment and sometimes even money / credit cards, etc. under my direct control. All of them have run criminal background checks and, as a result, you tend not to put too much importance on a fifteen year old charge that was discredited by the courts themselves.

The final RULING was that I had paid the fine rather than go to jail. The final RULING was that the fine exceeded what was allowable by law AND that charging me with a "*GENERAL*" crime (a partial crime) of conduct of an insulting nature *would have been over-ruled* had I went to jail rather than to pay the money and comply with the order of the court. So, I produce the entire final ruling every time this dispute arises (and it hasn't in years) and everybody treats it as if no crime was committed.

SARGE, YOU want to be able to argue semantics - whether it was assault or a GENERAL charge of simple battery (and not the full Simple Battery.) Then while you dismiss it, you think I cannot argue what you term semantics without being dishonest. If there are *HONEST* people reading this, whether you like me or not, it is highly dishonest to have one standard for SARGE and another for me. SARGE repeatedly, in many threads, accused me of being found guilty of SIMPLE ASSAULT. Today, even in his response, he tries to bullshit his way out of it. *SARGE accused me of being found guilty of SIMPLE ASSAULT*. Now, he's trying to say: "_he though he was also charged with assault" _

The fact is, and remains, SARGE falsely accused me of having been found guilty of SIMPLE ASSAULT more than fifty times on this board. He was wrong. He got his information from a pedophile and a Ku Klux Klan supporter and did not even bother looking through Google until shamed into it. Even now he's lying to you.

In the thread that caused me to start this discussion, "SARGE" starts his taunts with calling me "Preacher." How is that any more inaccurate than me calling him a fat ass, doughnut eating, minimum wage earning security guard? How come one name is any worse than any other? SARGE's allegation that I had been convicted of "SIMPLE ASSAULT" appeared in more than fifty of his posts on that deleted thread. But, SARGE was doing his dead level best to further a smear campaign against me and has now been called out on his falsehoods.

We can keep going on and on with this OR agree not to have this discussion again. SARGE is welcome to put up a link to this thread every time he disagrees with me on other threads. It will allow him to make the accusation over and over while not outright hijacking every ****ing thread I participate on. Now, that's an offer all of you should agree on. OR do you enjoy this same debate being gone over in every single thread?


----------



## SARGE7402

The really sad thing is that most female victims of assault and battery by significant others or former others take upwards of a half a dozen or so beatings before they work up the courage to go down and press charges. That's why our assembly here in the Commonwealth changed the law and required all peace officers to physically arrest the aggressor in all cases of domestic assault. 

A couple of those perps stick out. Like the one that sexually assaulted (raped) his five year old daughter. He wanted me to take him in instead of the two female officers from the state and county. 

The other was the gent who beat his wife with a club in front of his children but when we showed up to take her and the kids to safety he was no where to be seen. The sheriff and our folks fond him under the trailer where he was hiding cause he was afraid we'd hurt him.

Now I don't think Jimmy fits into either of these two molds. However, he does have some very strong anger issues. And he doesn't deal well with the criminal or civil justice system.

Sad to say a very sad and bitter little man


----------



## nephilim

I love lamp. I love carpet.


----------



## SARGE7402

Jimmy Jimmy you wanted an apology. You got it man. What you don't tell folks is that assault is the lesser included crime to battery. You can't batter someone unless you assault them. *And the person that said he was found not guilty of assault was you*.

Now with regards to the preacher call, I didn't get up on my soap box and begin calling on biblical texts to justify my position.

You really do need to get some help pardner. Your blood pressure must be right off the charts.

And now you are calling everyone that doesn't agree with you on the subject of poor jimmy's persecution as dishonest.

I guess someone did die and make you god.

Oh and just for the record the discharge says Honorable with awards of NDSM and AFEM.

What does yours from the navy say?


----------



## inceptor

Can anyone explain to me why every thread started by the Resister devolves into personal attacks and name calling?

Anyone care to wager how long it will be before this thread gets deleted too?

Oh, and Sarge, give it a rest. It's well past time. Let him rant.


----------



## Slippy

Good questions Inceptor,

Why would Resister stay on this forum? He has posted numerous times about his dislike of most people on this forum. He argues with damn near everyone. Many people have put him on "Ignore". He also has posted numerous links to his own little forum where he and 2 or 3 other members post regularly. Sounds like he has a good thing going there. 

He has posted who he is, provided links to back up who he claims to be, and now that many people know who he is and what he has done, he is upset? Why would anyone stay where the majority of others do not agree, like, respect, or care about him? Why does Resister stay on this forum? 

FUBAR


----------



## SARGE7402

inceptor said:


> Can anyone explain to me why every thread started by the Resister devolves into personal attacks and name calling?
> 
> Anyone care to wager how long it will be before this thread gets deleted too?
> 
> Oh, and Sarge, give it a rest. It's well past time. Let him rant.


[/I]

I'm sorry Inceptor. He's a bully and a braggart. It doesn't matter what you say or who you are if you don't agree with him - and it's in every thread he posts on - 100% he attacks you and your family. I was ok with his comments about me, but then he starts in with my wife. Now I'm sorry there are some things that just don't go unnoticed. Shoot he even jumped all over MsInor for something Inor posted. And I mean he jumped all over her. Never once an apology or note that he'd erred.

And this thread was about Resister's private life. He asked for an apology and I gave it to him and he still is never satisfied until we all kiss his derriere and that's just not going to happen


----------



## SARGE7402

Slippy said:


> Good questions Inceptor,
> 
> Why would Resister stay on this forum? He has posted numerous times about his dislike of most people on this forum. He argues with damn near everyone. Many people have put him on "Ignore". He also has posted numerous links to his own little forum where he and 2 or 3 other members post regularly. Sounds like he has a good thing going there.
> 
> He has posted who he is, provided links to back up who he claims to be, and now that many people know who he is and what he has done, he is upset? Why would anyone stay where the majority of others do not agree, like, respect, or care about him? Why does Resister stay on this forum?
> 
> FUBAR


Shoot maybe we're the only friends he has


----------



## The Resister

SARGE7402 said:


> [/I]
> 
> I'm sorry Inceptor. He's a bully and a braggart. It doesn't matter what you say or who you are if you don't agree with him - and it's in every thread he posts on - 100% he attacks you and your family. I was ok with his comments about me, but then he starts in with my wife. Now I'm sorry there are some things that just don't go unnoticed. Shoot he even jumped all over MsInor for something Inor posted. And I mean he jumped all over her. Never once an apology or note that he'd erred.
> 
> And this thread was about Resister's private life. He asked for an apology and I gave it to him and he still is never satisfied until we all kiss his derriere and that's just not going to happen


Your apology amounted to a joke. You said in your response that "*I*" thought I'd been convicted of assault. That helps keep up the illusion that you are always right, but you aren't. I don't want you to kiss my ass. I want you to be man enough to keep on point and quit hijacking every thread with this subject. Let's have ONE DISCUSSION -* just one* where my personal life is not the focal point of the discussion. Can you tell anyone here why you're so afraid of that? How come any one topic cannot stand on its own merits?

"_Jimmy no offense but I've only posted what you said in your own post on a gun rights page. I didn't write that you did. And as I said before on the prior thread that you asked to have deleted that all I could get to was the state of georgia's courts page and *yep it showed you as haveing been convicted of simple assault* and put on probation for a yea_r." post #162 by SARGE 7402

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/political-news-topics/9173-fall-our-nation-17.html

IF we're done with that aspect of this issue, we will move on to something else. Are we done with the criminal charges yet or do you want to know ALL the times I've been arrested, charged, tried, etc. in the performance of my activities? Paid a fine once out of unknown times and that one was well disputed.


----------



## SARGE7402

Paid a fine once out of unknown times and that one was well disputed.

So how many times were you arrested. Gwinnett Courts page only show two. 

And Jimmy to set the record straight. How does one get convicted of battery without also committing the lesser but included offense of Assault.

You are really a piece of work. 

We're still on Resister's Private Life aren't we?


----------



## SARGE7402

as for hijacking threads, when you try and use your vast wealth of experiences to justify your position your experiences then become fair game to be evaluated.

Now I will admit that when I start telling some of my stories about what I did a long time ago, I do tend to embellish a bit overlook a couple of finer points, and even tell a few white lies. But my stories are told in a fashion as to entertain my listeners. Not to sway someone's opinion to affect what they believe nor to cajole them into acting in a manner I'd like them to.

Not so with you little man.


----------



## Slippy

SARGE7402 said:


> Shoot maybe we're the only friends he has


I think you've hit on something Sarge. I was thinking the same thing and that inspired me to apologize to Resister and suggest that he come back as Resister II or something like that and start new with us.

Sometimes I get upset at myself because I am not compassionate and empathetic enough to realize that Resister was just hangin' with his pals. So I extended the Olive Branch in hopes that he accepts it so we can start anew and get down to the business of learning about canning deer meat or debating over .223 vs 5.56.


----------



## SARGE7402

The Resister said:


> Your apology amounted to a joke. You said in your response that "*I*" thought I'd been convicted of assault. That helps keep up the illusion that you are always right, but you aren't. I don't want you to kiss my ass. I want you to be man enough to keep on point and quit hijacking every thread with this subject. Let's have ONE DISCUSSION -* just one* where my personal life is not the focal point of the discussion. Can you tell anyone here why you're so afraid of that? How come any one topic cannot stand on its own merits?
> 
> "_Jimmy no offense but I've only posted what you said in your own post on a gun rights page. I didn't write that you did. And as I said before on the prior thread that you asked to have deleted that all I could get to was the state of georgia's courts page and *yep it showed you as haveing been convicted of simple assault* and put on probation for a yea_r." post #162 by SARGE 7402
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/political-news-topics/9173-fall-our-nation-17.html
> 
> IF we're done with that aspect of this issue, we will move on to something else. Are we done with the criminal charges yet or do you want to know ALL the times I've been arrested, charged, tried, etc. in the performance of my activities? Paid a fine once out of unknown times and that one was well disputed.


So I guess MsInor isn't due an apology from the great little man?


----------



## inceptor

SARGE7402 said:


> [/I]
> 
> I'm sorry Inceptor. He's a bully and a braggart. It doesn't matter what you say or who you are if you don't agree with him - and it's in every thread he posts on - 100% he attacks you and your family. I was ok with his comments about me, but then he starts in with my wife. Now I'm sorry there are some things that just don't go unnoticed. Shoot he even jumped all over MsInor for something Inor posted. And I mean he jumped all over her. Never once an apology or note that he'd erred.
> 
> And this thread was about Resister's private life. He asked for an apology and I gave it to him and he still is never satisfied until we all kiss his derriere and that's just not going to happen


I know what he is. We had our confrontation a long time ago. I too hate bullies. I am not the only one to confront him on this, many have. It changed absolutely nothing.

The only difference is we didn't dig into his personal life. Nor would I even want to. 99.9% of us don't care about his personal life.

He will continue to attack and bad mouth anyone who disagrees with him. No one has changed anything. Nor will they. Until he gets tired of it here and finds a new place to go or he gets banned this will continue to happen.


----------



## inceptor

Slippy said:


> I think you've hit on something Sarge. I was thinking the same thing and that inspired me to apologize to Resister and suggest that he come back as Resister II or something like that and start new with us.
> 
> Sometimes I get upset at myself because I am not compassionate and empathetic enough to realize that Resister was just hangin' with his pals. So I extended the Olive Branch in hopes that he accepts it so we can start anew and get down to the business of learning about canning deer meat or debating over .223 vs 5.56.


It would be great if he became less confrontational. Frankly I just don't see that happening. He is what he is. A leopard can't change his spots. But that's just my opinion. In this case, I wouldn't mind if I was wrong.


----------



## SARGE7402

inceptor said:


> I know what he is. We had our confrontation a long time ago. I too hate bullies. I am not the only one to confront him on this, many have. It changed absolutely nothing.
> 
> The only difference is we didn't dig into his personal life. Nor would I even want to. 99.9% of us don't care about his personal life.
> 
> He will continue to attack and bad mouth anyone who disagrees with him. No one has changed anything. Nor will they. Until he gets tired of it here and finds a new place to go or he gets banned this will continue to happen.


You're probably right. He's probably not going to change until someone takes him to the horse trough and rinses his mouth out with soap and water


----------



## Slippy

SARGE7402 said:


> You're probably right. He's probably not going to change until someone takes him to the horse trough and rinses his mouth out with soap and water


That won't change him, he's probably had stuff like that done to him regularly and all it does is make him more and more resentful.

Only God can change him and God CAN change Resister.

We have many Christian Men on this website, me included. However I have acted less than Christlike in regards to Resister. I will pray for Resister to change if that is God's will. I will also pray to God to help me better handle stuff like this. Have a nice Sunday and enjoy the race if you are NASCAR fans!


----------



## bigdogbuc

Actually Resistor, it say's "Simple Battery". Just sayin'. And you paid a fine. And you got 12 months probation. Not saying you did it, but according to the paperwork, a jury of your peers thought you did. Shit happens.

I do not think you're a dirt bag because Sarge says so.

I think you're a dirt bag because you consistently show nothing but your ass. You're an asshole. You're a petty name calling little girl who is an antagonistic bitch. I tried to give you the benefit of the doubt as I wasn't sure why you were having these "issues".

But now I know. Now we all know. So why don't you just go away and find some other forum to terrorize you cock lover.


















Go away. Mad or not, I don't care. Just go. Hitting the ignore button on you.


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> get down to the business of learning about canning deer meat or debating over .223 vs 5.56.


I have never had canned venison. Hmmm. Interesting idea. Does it get more or less "gamey" after it has been canned? We have always either smoked it or made it into sausage. I really like good venison, but I do not care for the really gamey stuff. That is also why I am not a big fan of duck. Inquiring minds want to know... 

On the debate over .223 vs 5.56, I vote for 5.56.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Inor said:


> I have never had canned venison. Hmmm. Interesting idea. Does it get more or less "gamey" after it has been canned? We have always either smoked it or made it into sausage. I really like good venison, but I do not care for the really gamey stuff. That is also why I am not a big fan of duck. Inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> On the debate over .223 vs 5.56, I vote for 5.56.


I think, and have been told/read, that the gaminess comes from the meat not getting cooled down quickly or properly, or the animal not being bled out quickly. I know here, if you hunt Black Tail on the Western side of the state, the temperatures are still fairly warm during deer season and the deer my dad brought home always tasted "gamey". Diet had to do with it as well. Meat on this side of the mountains tastes different, regardless of what it is. ???

However when he went to the East side of the state and hunted Mule Deer in the Cascades, the meat was pretty damn good. But it is butt-ass cold up there during deer season so he was able to cool the meat very quickly.

Oh yeah, and I vote for 5.56 too.


----------



## Innkeeper

bigdogbuc said:


> I think, and have been told/read, that the gaminess comes from the meat not getting cooled down quickly or properly, or the animal not being bled out quickly. I know here, if you hunt Black Tail on the Western side of the state, the temperatures are still fairly warm during deer season and the deer my dad brought home always tasted "gamey". Diet had to do with it as well. Meat on this side of the mountains tastes different, regardless of what it is. ???
> 
> However when he went to the East side of the state and hunted Mule Deer in the Cascades, the meat was pretty damn good. But it is butt-ass cold up there during deer season so he was able to cool the meat very quickly.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I vote for 5.56 too.


Taste can depend on if you shoot it and it drops where it is or you shoot it and it takes off running before it drops, the adrenaline can have an effect on the taste, I have tasted a difference in my deer shooting it both ways.

Forgot to vote....5.56


----------



## Just Sayin'

Innkeeper said:


> I have to agree with Just Sayin' as a Qualified 15U I know a whole lot more about avionics then any pilot, though the Hook pilots are a lot better trained then your average lawn dart pilot.


Just because it has two rotors, doesn't mean that Sh*thook pilots are twice as good. LOL The ultimate irony is being a what was then a 67T, going to wobbly one school and getting selected to fly the 'Hooks. Kinda like going from a BMW 5 series to a Yugo.


----------



## Innkeeper

Just Sayin' said:


> Just because it has two rotors, doesn't mean that Sh*thook pilots are twice as good. LOL The ultimate irony is being a what was then a 67T, going to wobbly one school and getting selected to fly the 'Hooks. Kinda like going from a BMW 5 series to a Yugo.


 today it is 15T, and I figured you had been a 67T by your profile pic, and all hookers are required to pick on any lawn dart people. When did you become a spot? and how long did you fly?


----------



## Just Sayin'

Inor said:


> Otherwise known as peckerhead.


Or pissant as we say down here...


----------



## Denton

Innkeeper said:


> today it is 15T, and I figured you had been a 67T by your profile pic, and all hookers are required to pick on any lawn dart people. When did you become a spot? and how long did you fly?


Worked on both as avionics. The hook is less complicated. With the new F model, I imagine it is even easier.

Lawn Dart. Snicker. The 'Hawk had a bit of a problem the first few months and still get called mean names.

Hater.


----------



## The Resister

SARGE7402 said:


> Paid a fine once out of unknown times and that one was well disputed.
> 
> So how many times were you arrested. Gwinnett Courts page only show two.
> 
> And Jimmy to set the record straight. How does one get convicted of battery without also committing the lesser but included offense of Assault.
> 
> You are really a piece of work.
> 
> We're still on Resister's Private Life aren't we?


Did you bother to read the link you quoted? You cannot be convicted of a half a statute, but they did with me. I have papers to show that, BTW. THAT is why it was reversible error had I not paid the fine, but paid it before the appeal could be heard. Asked and answered, son. Do you have anything else or are we going to continue this fruitless discussion? AND you *LIE* again; I was never charged with assault, much less convicted of it. Thought we established that. WHERE IS THIS ASSAULT ALLEGATION COMING FROM? Oh yes, I remember, it was a Ku Klux Klan allegation. You made it yours. It is not a part of any record except a KKK supporter's and you.

I'm not embellishing any point of this part of my life. It is what it is. The people you got your information from were the ones behind most of what happened. As to your other inquiries:

The first two cops that ever mistreated me ended up with one having a concussion (and don't ask me how, I don't know) while the other ended up having marital problems far beyond words. Steve Lazarus received a reprimand for his actions against me AND Danny Porter, the District Attorney told Lazarus to keep his ass out of this county and check with him before he went on any more fishing expeditions regarding me.

John Lang, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation agent that is the handler of the snitches whose information you relied on, ended up being demoted, suspended for a time without pay, being put into a position of lesser authority, and a letter of reprimand added to his file. His punishment was far greater than anything I got.

Service in the Seabees: I went to boot camp in Orlando, Florida and did my service school (A school) in Gulfport and my rating was an EA (Engineering Aid.) From there (and Gulfport teaches basic combat skills) I went on to hurry up and wait and do the same monotonous shit all first time enlistees do. Just like you I got the same National Defense Service medal, etc. as did all the other men and women who served in that era. My stint was non-eventful.

And yes, until I can leave this thread and post without your incessant bullshit, we are going to dwell on your favorite subject... but, it's give and take. You got your info; you want more, you'll have to give up proof about you. All you want to do is discredit me so that we cannot have productive conversations. I'm not going to keep proving this and proving that. All I want to do is leave this thread and post about some other topic other than whether or not you got the straight skinny on me. If it made a flying **** to you, you would invest a few dollars and read the damn transcript. It can't possibly be more than a hundred bucks or so for the entire thing.

When I thought it was important, I begged people to read the damn thing. Nobody, including the KKK supporter you relied on would never have known about any of this had I not offered up myself so that people would not vote for me as C.O. of the militia and then have it dumped into their laps. The people in the militia read it and voted me back into the same position three times after that shit was made public.

Any ****ing time you're satisfied, I'm ready to exit this thread and post about something to do with ISSUES other than my private life. It was YOUR obsession, not my desire to have every point scrutinized. The reality is, son, you've never offered up one single piece of proof for us to see your service record OR the "*thousands*" of criminal cases you have so much experience with.

SARGE, you drew first blood. It appears your supporters don't want to acknowledge it. I came here with a point of view that was strange. I thought it might help to explain my experience, but you would not let it go at that. YOU started this shit slinging. You're the bully. I'm just standing up to you., On every point I offered, you called me a liar. What did you really expect to happen? A judicial system rapes an individual with lies, innuendo, half truths and bullshit. I've been beaten, threatened, and had my good name drug the mud. I'm not so chickenshit that I will roll over and take it without a fight. So, since you don't have the balls to do this in private, I will keep going until the matter is no longer an issue and we can talk about saving this ****ing country and preparing for the worst.

Me and you are never going to be friends. What the system did was wrong. The only thing I did to get their attention was to begin going after corrupt cops. My biggest mistake was thinking that the general public would be as outraged at their corruption as I am. There are a few left that want to reverse course. You definitely are not one of them (you cannot take me on the issues is proof of it.) So, as a parting statement, all I can tell you is that when you get tired of my personal life, we can exit this thread and discuss something else. I'll give you the next thousand posts if you want to continue. It's up to you.


----------



## Inor

One thing we have found works well is to marinate the roast for about 5 days before I smoke it. I will try to get Mrs Inor to post her recipe for the marinate, but I know it is basically salt-water with sugar, soy sauce, and a bunch of other spices mixed in. It does get rid of most of the gamey taste.


----------



## SARGE7402

HEY you said you were arrested countless times. I thought you still wanted to talk abut you.

And thank your service.

And I don't think I ever said thousands of criminal cases, If I did I misspoke. But my issue with your private life only goes to one key issue. Your credibility when you make a post.

I'm sorry you thought you had to post about being the Commander of those Rogue Militia that got put away. If you didn't want your history known you should have said nothing.

However, in your posts you claim that your picture was on the Washington times; you told these rogue militia folks to beware of so and so, and so on. Now you've got to expect that folks with a desire to know if what you are saying is true or not - especially if it's based on your personal experience - should look into the back ground of the speaker. 

You wouldn't believe a rapper if he tried to tell you how to fix the avionics on a chopper would you?

And what do folks find when they go to check you out? Not quite the same story that you talked about. Like standing up for the oppressed during an armed encounter only to find that the story was a bunch of you armed to the teeth stood by while the Sheriff - alone and unarmed - came to serve the eviction. So instead of looking like some one that's brave, you come off looking like a horse's petuttie

I would rather not know a darned thing about your personal life, but the sad fact is I do know some of it. That's why when you come up with you off the wall statements like illegal aliens that get prison time for evading the border patrol aren't guilty of a crime, you have to wonder just what in gods creation you're smoking.

You've attacked just about every single person over the last few months who even remotely don't subscribe to your brand of kool aid. And not once have you ever apologized for any of your actions.

You quote the founding father's like you were there. Now I can think of only one person who made similar claims to have lived in prior centuries and he definitely wasn't wrapped all that tight. However he was also the best tank commander in the European Theater of War. Now don't go getting a swelled head, you'll never be though of as a new age Patton.

And funny you talk about saving this country, but really Jimmy I think you really don't want to see it saved. 

So I guess you're not going to enlighten us about all of your countless arrests?


----------



## SARGE7402

Inor said:


> One thing we have found works well is to marinate the roast for about 5 days before I smoke it. I will try to get Mrs Inor to post her recipe for the marinate, but I know it is basically salt-water with sugar, soy sauce, and a bunch of other spices mixed in. It does get rid of most of the gamey taste.


I've used a salt water soak to help bleed all the blood out of game animals from rabbits up to deer and duck. Seems that getting as much of the blood out makes the gamey ness less


----------



## Inor

SARGE7402 said:


> gamey ness less


Try saying that one 5 times fast!


----------



## shotlady

556 although I have a lot of 223 its just what was for dinner. I don't know anything about gamey deer meat.
id like to know more about making and keeping salt pork for pinto beans and making homemade tabasco sauce for said salt pork pinto beans.


how long to soak your meat with salt water?


----------



## Purkeypilot

This thread needs to be locked and deleted...


----------



## The Resister

Purkeypilot said:


> This thread needs to be locked and deleted...


No. Actually it does not. It needs to be completed so that we can move forward. We have this discussion every week in threads that run into the HUNDREDS of posts. The last thread went about 450 posts. We need to see the end of the road and then focus on what's really important. If I could like my own post, I'd "Like" this one.


----------



## SARGE7402

no we don't have this discussion every week, we talk about your unusual take on events they you post your version of history and it goes down hill from there.

Actually he stopped posting for about four days and Notso and I thought we'd given him a stroke.

But just like death and taxes Heeeeeerrrrrrreeeeeessssss Jimmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## The Resister

SARGE7402 said:


> no we don't have this discussion every week, we talk about your unusual take on events they you post your version of history and it goes down hill from there.
> 
> Actually he stopped posting for about four days and Notso and I thought we'd given him a stroke.
> 
> But just like death and taxes Heeeeeerrrrrrreeeeeessssss Jimmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy


You're so obsessed with me, you didn't notice that there are forums other than political and news forums here. You probably will give me a coronary before it's over, but you don't have to sweat it. Some folks like putting stress into the lives of others. It helps them justify their existence on this earth.

The last thread I was on... as well as the deleted one had YOU initiating ancient history. That is a point your supporters need to be aware of. You talk about your experience and your alleged service. Why are you so adamant about not allowing others the same leeway? Nobody (except me) demands that you prove every day of your life. What, exactly, do you feel makes you better than everybody else? I realize that you believe you are omnipotent, but really. You're actually mortal and your experiences carry no more weight than mine. And the fact is, YOU started repeating the ancient past in an effort to save your ass on that last thread I started.

You're not infallible and a lot of people disagree with you on the fed. So, call me "little man" all you like. At least you realize that I am a man.


----------



## SARGE7402

No one is obsessed with you least of all me. An I don't use my experiences to justify my posts. Most of my posts and especially my objections to yours deal with what you've said not you. But when you make comments about how you've done all these things and that makes you an expert on any given subject, well ya gotta wonder.

Funny I didn't ask to have the 4th Amendment Post taken down. 

You're right about folks disagreeing with me on the fed. Doesn't necessarily make them right or me wrong.

just we disagree. however no one can disagree with the great resister. no sir ree bob. Just try it and he'll put you in your place.

Get a life Jimmie


----------



## Slippy

Slippy said:


> ...in hopes that...we can get down to the business of learning about canning deer meat or debating over .223 vs 5.56.


I like the 5.56 62 gr
Try some milk to get the gamey-ness out of the meat. I don't know if you can pressure can it after the milk but maybe I'll try. If not, we like Spam.


----------



## inceptor

Y'all are just kickin a dead horse. Give it a rest.


----------



## The Resister

SARGE7402 said:


> No one is obsessed with you least of all me. An I don't use my experiences to justify my posts. Most of my posts and especially my objections to yours deal with what you've said not you. But when you make comments about how you've done all these things and that makes you an expert on any given subject, well ya gotta wonder.
> 
> Funny I didn't ask to have the 4th Amendment Post taken down.
> 
> You're right about folks disagreeing with me on the fed. Doesn't necessarily make them right or me wrong.
> 
> just we disagree. however no one can disagree with the great resister. no sir ree bob. Just try it and he'll put you in your place.
> 
> Get a life Jimmie


I see you're trying to follow me around on the net. While denying your obsession, you are on the computer 24 / 7/ 365. And no, Jimmie is *NOT* my name. Keep a close eye in Gwinnett County. I have a hearing on that sometime in July. That would make a great story, however.

You know, if SARGE lived in the same county as I do, I would go out and buy him a dog. I'd have SARGE name that dog Life. That way he could say he has one.


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> Y'all are just kickin a dead horse. Give it a rest.


No, we're talking about dead deer not dead horse. Although maybe we should be talking about dead horse? As much as I dislike the French, I do like their food and they think dead horse is a delicacy. Have any of you eaten horse? I am sure our friend Deebo has, but that would have come in a can from the dollar store. I am talking about real horse.


----------



## MrsInor

Turtle. And this is the last time I post on this thread.


----------



## Denton

You speak an infinite deal of nothing.

Thou art essentially a natural coward without instinct.

Thou burly-boned reeling-ripe clack-dish.

Thou crusty botch of nature!

There. I mean, if one is to insult, do it with the flair of Shakespeare!


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> You speak an infinite deal of nothing.
> 
> Thou art essentially a natural coward without instinct.
> 
> Thou burly-boned reeling-ripe clack-dish.
> 
> Thou crusty botch of nature!
> 
> There. I mean, if one is to insult, do it with the flair of Shakespeare!


Why for art thou speaking ill of deer who thee give so much good venison?


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> Why for art thou speaking ill of deer who thee give so much good venison?


He was probably talking to the French. Horses, horses asses............... you know.


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> He was probably talking to the French. Horses, horses asses............... you know.


Oh, okay. That works.


----------



## Inor

shotlady said:


> how long to soak your meat with salt water?


Kinda personal for an internet forum don't you think? :lol:

For deer, we soak it for 4-5 days turning it twice daily. It also needs to be kept between 35-40 degrees. So we usually do all of our venison roasts in the fall when we can just leave it in the garage for a few days. Where you are, you would need to reserve some space in the refrigerator.

Pork and beef is just 12-24 hours. In other words, we soak it for a day, a couple days before we are going to smoke it. Then a day with the rub, then into the smoker.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> I like the 5.56 62 gr
> Try some milk to get the gamey-ness out of the meat. I don't know if you can pressure can it after the milk but maybe I'll try. If not, we like Spam.


My deer gets delivered to me in the form of two shoulders, two hams, and two backstraps in a cooler of ice. I let it stay in the ice water bath for about three days, draining the bloody water out and adding fresh ice every day until the water is fairly clear. This makes for good tasting meat.
Then I cut it into portions and freeze it in zip lock freezer bags. Just last week I put some in the crock pot that was dated Dec-2012 and it was fine.
Ever since I was the hunted animal I have been unable to drop the hammer on an unsuspecting deer. Or turkey.
Now, a racoon after my chickens is a different story.
A buddy of mine gets his limit each year and gives me one cooler full all cleaned and ready to go.


----------



## Inor

rice paddy daddy said:


> My deer gets delivered to me in the form of two shoulders, two hams, and two backstraps in a cooler of ice. I let it stay in the ice water bath for about three days, draining the bloody water out and adding fresh ice every day until the water is fairly clear. This makes for good tasting meat.
> Then I cut it into portions and freeze it in zip lock freezer bags. Just last week I put some in the crock pot that was dated Dec-2012 and it was fine.
> Ever since I was the hunted animal I have been unable to drop the hammer on an unsuspecting deer. Or turkey.
> Now, a racoon after my chickens is a different story.
> A buddy of mine gets his limit each year and gives me one cooler full all cleaned and ready to go.


I mean this seriously... How do you cook racoon? We have the damn things coming out of the woodwork here but I have never eaten one. As for the limit, that all depends on how well I am swinging the Louisville Slugger at the time. No sense wasting the bullet when I can just swing for the fences. These little idiots come right up to me on the driveway!


----------



## pheniox17

after page 2, page 3-6 of this thread is bull shit and personal attacks, ****en give it up, every social group needs a resister and sarge to keep us on our toes

simply put get the **** over yourselves, more to life than this rubbish... 

so I'm going to give everyone here a choice
1. give up this bull shit hate, and concentrate on why this forum exists, PREPPING

2. carry on acting like little school girls and be treated as such

end it now before hate consumes everyone, and if I was admin, I would recommend all parties involved in this line of personal attacks take a leave of absence for a week, with all this hate, its childish, **** my children act better than this


----------



## Inor

pheniox17 said:


> after page 2, page 3-6 of this thread is bull shit and personal attacks, ****en give it up, every social group needs a resister and sarge to keep us on our toes
> 
> simply put get the **** over yourselves, more to life than this rubbish...
> 
> so I'm going to give everyone here a choice
> 1. give up this bull shit hate, and concentrate on why this forum exists, PREPPING
> 
> 2. carry on acting like little school girls and be treated as such
> 
> end it now before hate consumes everyone, and if I was admin, I would recommend all parties involved in this line of personal attacks take a leave of absence for a week, with all this hate, its childish, **** my children act better than this


**** you ass gremlin! I got all kinds of good info on cooking venison from this thread!  Well okay, that is not what the thread was about, but it was still good info...

You are more than okay PHX!


----------



## pheniox17

Inor said:


> **** you ass gremlin! I got all kinds of good info on cooking venison from this thread!  Well okay, that is not what the thread was about, but it was still good info...
> 
> You are more than okay PHX!


hey I only got to page 6


----------



## The Resister

SARGE7402 said:


> No one is obsessed with you least of all me. An I don't use my experiences to justify my posts. Most of my posts and especially my objections to yours deal with what you've said not you. But when you make comments about how you've done all these things and that makes you an expert on any given subject, well ya gotta wonder.
> 
> Funny I didn't ask to have the 4th Amendment Post taken down.
> 
> You're right about folks disagreeing with me on the fed. Doesn't necessarily make them right or me wrong.
> 
> just we disagree. however no one can disagree with the great resister. no sir ree bob. Just try it and he'll put you in your place.
> 
> Get a life Jimmie


I wanted to come back to this one last time, just for SARGE. Now that "SARGE" found his way to the courts website, he wants to call me "Jimmie." Hmmm. Why would you do that, Private... I mean "SARGE?" This thread is about my personal life. "SARGE" done and went told all of you he doesn't care about my personal life, but he has reposted every story about me (in violation of the rules of this board) and tried to keep up to date on me while telling you he is not obsessed with me.

Well now, I have a pending name change "SARGE." So, here is the story... just for you:

When my father was 15 he wanted to join the Marines. So he swipes his sister's birth certificate, changes the female on it to male and enlists under her name. Then he changes that name and when I was born, he attempted to name me after him. Apparently my mother and father disagreed on my name. My mother had my name being *first* name JIMMY while my father told the hospital the* middle* name was JIMMIE. I left the hospital with a piece of paper saying CERTIFICATE OF LIVE BIRTH at the top and the only thing for a name was Boy Wynn.

I grew up as Jimmy A. Wynn, never using a middle name until I got my first driver's license, whereupon I gave myself a middle name of my own choosing. When I joined the military, they noticed the discrepancy because they requested a birth certificate. So, I signed some papers stating that I had not changed my name for any illegal or fraudulent purposes. The legal problem the feds had back then is that no male by the name of my aunt had ever existed... same problem DHS has... I got no real father according to birth records.

Well, as all of you know, they passed the NATIONAL ID / REAL ID Act in about 2005. Now, some low paid bureaucrats think that your "birth" name is your _legal_ (sic) name have to be the same, but we all know no such law exists. Anyway, two years ago I needed something from the courthouse here, but they would not comply because my birth certificate and my driver's licenses names were not exact. My old Justice of the Peace ID, voter ID card, and school records weren't good enough either. So, I ran over to the driver's license place and changed my license then ran back to the courthouse.

Well, now a company wants to put their vehicles under my control, but the same problem - license and other ID don't match. So, I petitioned the court for a name change. The case file is public record and the good "SARGE" is certainly encouraged to read it.

I asked that the Fourth Amendment thread be taken down because it was not about the Fourth Amendment. "SARGE" wanted it to be about me. So, we're going to talk about me until the good "SARGE" is satisfied. There is no point about the good "SARGE" having a Fourth Amendment thread with nothing but Resister's Private Life in it.

Okay a couple of other things:

I cited the People magazine article because it showed that the incident occurred. I'm at a disadvantage on this board. SARGE and his Cheering Section post doubts that my life ever happened and when I cite the examples, I'm accused of all manner of things. Can't have it both ways, guys. In the People magazine article, the author shows up a day *AFTER* the initial contact, so there are two sides to the story, but my side don't count. SARGE is obsessed with discrediting every moment of my life.

In the Washington Times article, there is NOTHING negative about me in it. The little that appeared to put me in a neutral light and give you the facts were omitted by the "SARGE." In order to cover up his misdeeds, the "SARGE" did not leave you a link to the story (which is the proper way to do this stuff.)

So, "SARGE," shall we continue or do you want to Google the **** out of me? You missed umpteen stories - front page stories about me in various newspapers across the country.

While "SARGE" is proclaiming he don't care about my private life, he is looking for new shit every day and making reference to it. He's telling you one thing and practicing another. At any point, I will drop this, but I want him to be satisfied that I've not mislead him in any way, shape, fashion or form. The liberals aren't going to paint me in a good light, but without them there isn't a lot of proof that the things I told you about ever happened. Unfortunately, I'm not like "SARGE." I won't call a man a liar without something to back it up. Hell, he don't even want to tell you his name.

So, when and where does it end, "SARGE?" Locking this thread only means "SARGE" will be back the next time to post to do this all over again. Now is the time for him to put his cards on the table and get this over with, once and for all. Then I will post something about an issue I have some experience with. We can debate immigration, the fed, ONE WORLD GOVERNMENT, etc. So, how about it, "SARGE"? When will it be enough? We can disagree all day long, but the People magazine article, the New York Times article, the false allegations about my past... none of it relevant in the Fourth Amendment thread and ALL of it initiated by you because it appeared in previous threads. All of it had *NO RELEVANCE* to the Fourth Amendment. You keep bringing this shit up because it's your fail safe when you don't feel you're beating everybody into submission for disagreeing with you.

You and your Cheering Section start this stuff. It's generally YOU changing the topic and drawing first blood. Well, let's talk about me on this thread and not mention the rest of these arguments in EVERY THREAD we cross paths on. Let's give it a ****ing rest after we leave this thread. What else do you want to know?


----------



## tango

Why don't you both give it a rest, Sh&t gets old---


----------



## SARGE7402

tango said:


> Why don't you both give it a rest, Sh&t gets old---


You are right it does get old.

Hope jimmy gets over it.

Me? I just want folks to have the whole story. but sometimes you just can't do that without folks calling you a Nazi or believing in the New World order bull crap whatever they think it is.

And even when I apologized for my error on assault vs battery it wasn't enough.

but it's ok for him to pick on Inor's wife or to say my wife was his ex girl friend.

lighten up.

resister is who he is.

if you ever disagree with him it will be your turn to be in the barrel


----------



## Notsoyoung

Let's be clear about this thread. "People haven't talked about me for a while, so I am going to start a thread about me and then complain because people are talking about me". Someone has a real ego problem. This whole thing is ridiculous.


----------



## SARGE7402

but you can not talk about him cause you're being mean spirited and a bully.


----------



## Denton

Nobody cares, is the point you two seem to be missing. Enjoy a good argument through PM.

The tables are being bused, the audience has moved on, and you two are still acting as if the spotlight is still center stage.

We've tried comedy and we've tried venison, but you two blow right through all the stop signs.

There's a place for this kind of crap. It's called Facebook. Friend one another and go at it, there. Sheesh!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Inor said:


> I mean this seriously... How do you cook racoon? We have the damn things coming out of the woodwork here but I have never eaten one. As for the limit, that all depends on how well I am swinging the Louisville Slugger at the time. No sense wasting the bullet when I can just swing for the fences. These little idiots come right up to me on the driveway!


I wouldn't eat a **** for any amount of money. Possum, neither.
I have a live trap, I bait it with sardines, and pop 'em in the head with 22 LR. Then I dispose of them in the dumpster at work.
I will not set the trap unless I have evidence of **** activity - I do not want to attract them.
A buddy of mine across the line in Georgia traps them in during the fur bearer hunting season and sells the skins somewhere.


----------



## pheniox17

Denton said:


> There's a place for this kind of crap. It's called Facebook. Friend one another and go at it, there. Sheesh!


I know the perfect page for it, its titled

wooden spoon

it has a picture of a wooden spoon

send the page your statement, and watch the Australian bogan population pick it apart


----------



## SARGE7402

mea cupa all


----------



## mwhartman

This thread is CLOSED!!!! 


I strongly suggest that many of you take a few days off. These personal attacks and inflammatory comments are not productive or necessary. 

We encourage lively debate and give a wide berth, especially on this forum. 

If these attacks continue many of you will not be around for future discussions.

If anyone has comments or concerns about my actions feel free to PM me and I will address.

Respectfully.

Mike


----------

